# finishing 101



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

What book would anyone recommend on finishing for the beginner? What bock, now available, would you recommend to you today if you were just starting out? I would like it to include information on fillers and scrappers.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jerry,

There are 2 really good books on the subject and the authors are undisputed authorities in this area.

Amazon.com: Understanding Wood Finishing: How to Select and Apply the Right Finish (9780762106219): Bob Flexner: Books

Amazon.com: Tauntons Comp Illus GT Finishi (Complete Illustrated Guides (Taunton)) (0094115585927): Jeff Jewitt, Susan Jewitt: Books


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Jerry,
I know you asked about books, but if you are really serious about learning how to finish, then I would recommend the videos on finishing by Charles Neil. Charles says that he only builds his furniture so he can finish it. I consider him a "finishers" finisher...

The Workshop of Charles Neil


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

curiousgeorge said:


> Jerry,
> I know you asked about books, but if you are really serious about learning how to finish, then I would recommend the videos on finishing by Charles Neil. Charles says that he only builds his furniture so he can finish it. I consider him a "finishers" finisher...
> 
> The Workshop of Charles Neil


He is entertaining to watch too and won't put you to sleep :dance3:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thats cool, I hate being board to death!! Thanks for the suggestions I shall take action on them.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

*finishing*

hi Jerry,last year about this time my daughter bought me a book. it is called taunton's complete illustrated guide to woodworking.i really believe you would really enjoy it. it has a little bit of every thing in it. here are some of the thing in it.outfiting the shop,useing tools,working wood,milling wood,cutting joinery,shaping wood,construction,finishing,and sharpening. the book is wrote by,lonnie bird,jeff jewitt,thomas lee-nielsen,andy rae,and .gary rogowski .hope this helps.


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have read Understanding Wood Finishing a few times and the information there is incredible. There is so much and it goes into detail on everything. It can be a bit much to digest at first but the main points are easy enough to understand. I would highly recommend that book, well done.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Jerry,

To start out with, I'm far from a finish guru. What I did was to go spend a couple of hours in my nearby Barnes & Noble going through their finishing books in the WW section. After reviewing about a dozen books, I came out with the same two Bob referenced above. 

(Bob... one of us is a copycat.. or we both have great tastes... modest of us, eh?) :lol::lol::lol:

I found Flexner to give me a broader background for different finishes and dispelled a number of myths I'd been told. Jewitt's struck me as less "why" but a higher percentage of "what". I found that bouncing back and forth between them for a topic (such as selecting a varnish, poly or otherwise) was like setting in a discussion they were having.

Both are excellant references and, as well as giving them a +1, I recommend visiting your local Barnes & Noble or Borders for a few hours and read a little from them yourself! 

How's that for non-committal??


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I picked up the book "Understanding Wood Finishing" and have begun reading in it I find it a good sourse of information. I am somewhat amazed that some of the things I already do, seemed logical at the time anyway. 

I also watched Charles Neil. After hearing him I have concluded that I am a finisher. I nearly always think of how will thifs finish and plan the build around the finish if possable.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I agree with BOB ,those are the two best books on finishing I have ever read.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your suggestions, the book store approach is a good one and will do so before tne next purchase. For now "Understanding Wood Finishing" is very informative and will keep me busy, when not in the shop finishing.


----------

